# Sizing Question TCR Advanced



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

I fall into the dreaded 6foot category, which can place me on the M/L or L. What do you 6 footers tend to ride?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

While I'm only 5'10, I'm already on a size L with a 130mm stem - but that could be an arm+inseam thing. But with that, I could imagine an M/L can be found as a compromised fit for you.


----------



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow. My wing span is around six feet and I'm guessing my inseam is 32/33 inches, although I have not measured it yet. 5'10" and on a large, I did not expect that. 

The top measurement on my OCR2 is 57.5, and I run a 120mm stem. However, I am figuring that the seat to bar drop will be more on the TCR, which theoretically should require a smaller cockpit; I think. I may not have the luxury of trying both, so I am trying to gather some intel.


----------



## davidsthubbins (Jun 15, 2009)

5'11.5"...love my M/L!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

peterk said:


> Wow. My wing span is around six feet and I'm guessing my inseam is 32/33 inches, although I have not measured it yet. 5'10" and on a large, I did not expect that.
> 
> The top measurement on my OCR2 is 57.5, and I run a 120mm stem. However, I am figuring that the seat to bar drop will be more on the TCR, which theoretically should require a smaller cockpit; I think. I may not have the luxury of trying both, so I am trying to gather some intel.


Based on the top tube measurement you stated, you're running a size Large OCR? 

Break down of going either way based on the charts...
-To a size M/L TCR: -3cm headtube, -0.5cm top tube
-To a size L TCR: -1.5cm headtube, +1cm top tube

Tbh, it's hard to tell which has the more favorable compromises upon the mode.Of course we're left without actual drop and reach values. If this somehow helps in that regard as a reference, I've got about 8in of seatpost sticking out from clamp to rails with a 34in inseam.


----------



## icy (Nov 22, 2008)

when I bought my tcr advanced 1 I was able to try a M/L and L. The M/L fit perfect. I'm 6'0" with long legs. Try both if you can.


----------



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

The bike shop owner rides a M/L, and he is just a tad shorter than me. He offered to let me try his bike. Thanks for the comments.

Pete


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

So you know the M/L has an effective TT of 57cm.

I am 5"11 32-33" inseam and ride Advance SL in M/L, 110mm stem and a small spacer still available to go down more. I think the L would be too big for you as I can go down to a 56 with a different stem set up.


----------

